# New person in the town



## HotelAlpha200 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, 


I am HotelAlpha200, but you can call me Hotel if you like. I am a Spanish guy that lives in the US. I am very interested in WWII and aviation from that era and beyond. Anything from 1930's till recent I like! 

My family has been involved in the Aviation field a long time and I have Spanish Air Force relatives, etc. and I like to know more about their liking and the time zone they were in history. 

I play and mod Il-2 Sturmovik (I am a novice modder) and I am known in the Il-2 community and I am very active. 


Very nice to be here, I look forward to meeting new friends and knowing more about my interests. 


Best, 

Hotel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HotelAlpha200 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Readie (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello from England fellow EU members 
Cheers
John


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome to the site...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> Hello from England fellow EU members
> Cheers
> John


who refuse to use the Euro.....

 Welcome from another EU member.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome from another part of England.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome from the East Coast!


----------



## Readie (Jun 12, 2013)

Marcel said:


> who refuse to use the Euro.....



..That was one of our better decisions Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> ..That was one of our better decisions Marcel.


yes it was, but it makes that you're only half in, doesn't it?


----------



## Hotntot (Jun 12, 2013)

Marcel said:


> yes it was, but it makes that you're only half in, doesn't it?



Hola. Greetings from the UK again. 

...possibly - but it's the safe half.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome to the funny farm, from a non political correct patient.....


----------



## Readie (Jun 12, 2013)

Marcel said:


> yes it was, but it makes that you're only half in, doesn't it?



Half in is half enough Marcel


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2013)

So you're half european then. Don't want to know what the other half is


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome aboard from down under...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to the Site!


----------



## HotelAlpha200 (Jun 18, 2013)

Marcel said:


> So you're half european then. Don't want to know what the other half is




Other half is American but trust me, I prefer Spain over USA. I like the culture more. 

Thanks again everyone, I am really excited to start up over here. Looks like a mega awesome powerhouse of WWII information and pictures!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Hotel.


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

'Thanks again everyone, I am really excited to start up over here. Looks like a mega awesome powerhouse of WWII information and pictures!'

And 'bacon love in's' too haha


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome from the west coast

I see that bacon has worked it's way into this thread as well


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yip! Summer of bacon here! Party on!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 25, 2013)

Next thing you know it will be Musterd.

So you're part American Indian?


----------

